# Euthanizing an overly aggressive molly



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am at the end of my rope with him. My poor girls tails are shredded. I don't know what else to do


----------



## princesskale (Jun 5, 2012)

xShainax said:


> I am at the end of my rope with him. My poor girls tails are shredded. I don't know what else to do


Are there no pet stores that will take it? Or people in your area, even? Maybe it can be shipped...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

No, no, and no. I would put it in my 6.6 if it didn't already house a betta


----------



## princesskale (Jun 5, 2012)

xShainax said:


> No, no, and no. I would put it in my 6.6 if it didn't already house a betta


Have you tried posting on Craigslist?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Are there other mollies in the tank?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

How big is your tank? Are there plenty of plants & hidey holes? If you really want to euthanize do it humanely. From what I've read the most humane way is to get a bowl of water, put it the freezer until its slushy, put the fish in it, then put it in the freezer. This IMO should be the absolute last resort.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm surprised your local pet stores won't take the fish. Our Petco even took in a couple giant paku and a huge knife fish and are adopting them out free because people moved and couldn't take their fish. (each fish is as big or bigger then a dinner plate) I know this was the store managers decision and would vary from store to store but it's just surprising. Go klonk your pet stores on the head.  (kidding of coarse)


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I can put him in the 6 gallon for a bit until I can see what I can do with him. Yes, he has 2 other females


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Try asking if your local pet store 'd take him from you.


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Where do you live I could take it if you live close. I could also have it shipped to me if you tell me cost.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Minimum suggested tank size for mollies is 25 gallons.(30 would be better)
This is not only due to the three inches that adult mollies can reach, (Sailfin's even larger), but to help relieve aggression by providing space ,whether it be male's or females who are being the aggressor's.
Fish are also fairly good jumper's, and if tank is too small for females to find relief,, i would expect them to possibly leap from the tank at first opportunity.
If the tank is large enough ,and females aren't too small for the male to breed with,,then adding another couple female's would help occupy the male's advances.;-)


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Where do you live? I am sure some people on this forum (including me) would be willing to adopt him.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I live in upstate NY and shipping isn't an option


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

If you do have to euthanize, which I really hope you don't, I recommend thoroughly researching the various methods beforehand. There are anesthesia products which can be used to overdose the fish by "putting it to sleep", and many people think that is a decent method.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have him in my 6 gallon for the time being


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

Good luck in finding him a home. Every little molly deserves a chance, even if he has a temper problem.


----------

